# Entrainement - Pour les Spartiates!



## Gurmaster (18 Aug 2014)

Bonjour à tous et toutes,

J'aimerais partager quelques trucs et conseils concernant ceux qui aimeraient s'entraîner 'sérieusement' pour être au MAX de sa forme physique et je dis bien sérieusement! Pas juste faire queq push-up pis courir 5mins. J'ai été suivit par un nutritionniste spécialiste du bodybuilding à mon gym durant quelques semaines et j'ai été TRÈS surprit des résultats, voir même que j'en ai obtenu largement au delà de mes attentes, à comparer aux séances d'entrainement que je fesais avant sans aide (par moi-même au gym sans trop trop de résultat sur ma forme)

- Premièrement: Si vous n'êtes pas motivé à la base à forcer comme un fou jusqu'à en déchirer vos muscles, oubliez ça!
- Deuxièmement, Si vous n'aimez pas manger santé, ça ce complique encore grandement...
Si par contre ces 2 points ne vous dérange pas, vous trouverez la suite très intéressante.


Depuis le mois de septembre 2013 que je m'entraîne pour garder une bonne forme physique, parce que j'en avait beaucoup perdu depuis une vingtaine d'années et aussi parce que j'étais un bon fumeur. De septembre 2013 à mars 2014 j'ai remarqué que je pouvais courir 12 à 15 mins de plus qu'avant sans être mort de fatigue, sinon pas vraiment plus que ça et je m'entraînais tous les jours.

Début mars 2014, un gars au gym (un armoire de 4 pieds de large) vient me voir et me dit: Ch'te vois venir tous les jours pis forcer comme un malade su les équipements t'as l'air d'en vouloir toé!!!
J'y dit: Ouaip j'en veux mais c'est long en tab.... avoir des résultats 'apparents'... La y me propose de m'aider (gratuitement en plus) à m'entraîner sérieusement avec lui 5 jours/sem au gym, Tout le temps qui me faudra. Le gars (qui s'appel Marc) s'est un bodybuilder, nutritionniste pis entraîneur, en gros je ne pouvais pas trouver mieux!

La il me propose de changer complètement ma nutrition pour ce que je mettrai tout à l'heure en bas de ce message. Il m'explique tous les bons cotés et les mauvais pis tout le kit. Je me suis dit: Ok m'a faire confiance à ce qu'il dit pis je fonce... Il m'a suivit de mars à juin et m'a donné des trucs INFAILLIBLES pour un méchant changement drastique.
Maintenant depuis le mois d'avril que je m'entraîne avec les bons outils et le changement est RADICAL!!! Comme exemple, j'ai passé du faible 120 lbs au Benchpress au tout début (sept 2013) et à 150 lbs, 6 mois plus tard.. Maintenant avec 'SA' méthode en 4 semaines seulement j'ai progressé de 150 lbs à 258 lbs au Benchpress! Un gain de 108 lbs en 4 SEMS. Et je progresse encore tous les jours...

COMMENT? La réponse est ci-dessous!

Premièrement, oubliez les Mc-do, chips, liqueurs pis tout ces mardes là. Soit, trop gras, trop de sucre, trop de marde...
Maintenant quand vous irez faire votre épicerie, regardez les étiquettes blanches en arrière de chaque produit. (Nutrition Facts ou Valeurs Nutritives) Tout ce qui a un bon taux en gramme (g) de protéines est bon, avec un entraînement intensif chaque jour, vous aurez besoin d'au moins 260g de protéines par jour. Un peut en glucide pour maintenir au minimum 1000 à 1200 calories par jour, au delà de ça c'est de l'excès en sucre. Également 80g de lipides et aussi du fer, zinc et des vitamines A et C.

--- ATTENTION: --- 
Si vous êtes diabétique ou si vous avez des problèmes de santé, oubliez ça ou bien informez-vous à votre médecin, c'est impératif!

En gros, si vous suivez un entraînement de Spartiate, voici la recette PAR JOUR:
- 1000 à 1200 grammes de Glucides ou Calories (pas moins, sinon votre corps pourrais mal réagir)
- 260 à 300 grammes de Protéines. (le poisson, la viande rouge et le fromage en crème en ont énormément)
- 80 à 100 grammes de Lipides.
- 125 à 150 grammes de Sodium.
- 8 à 10 litres d'eau également.
- Une bonne dose de Zinc, Fer, Vitamines A et C est très important aussi.

C'est ce dont votre corps à besoin pour regénèrer vos tissus, vos muscles et votre sang.
Si vous suivez ce protocole nutritif, entraînez-vous chaque jour de la semaine au gym durant 2h - 2h30 pas plus et je vous garantie des résultats quelques semaines plus tard.

--------------------------

Maintenant pour les STARTIATES comme moi, qui trouve que c'est jamais assez!
Suivez toujours le protocole nutritif cité plus haut, mais ajoutez des Suppléments (naturels, aucun dopant) à votre entraînement.
La poudre Weider en shaker ent un bon exemple, mais il y en a plusieurs et ça dépend de vos goûts et besoin de chacun. Essayez-les et optez pour un fort apport en Protéines.
Pour ma part, j'en prend plusieurs et je ne veux pas être un culturiste mais ont dirait que ça vient tout seul, c'est surprenant les résultats que j'ai eu en ci peu de temps.

Durant votre entraînement, faites travailler chaque muscle jusqu'à ce que vous ne soyez plus capable de lever un simple 5 lbs. Faut déchirer vos muscles pour une meilleure reconstruction. (C'est le secret!) Les suppléments et les protéines que vous prendrez feront le travail. Informez-vous à un entraîneur dans votre gym, il pourra vous aider et vous conseiller sur les différentes machines. Oui, ça peut paraître extrême mais c'est le meilleur moyen d'y parvenir et TRÈS rapidement.

J'espère avoir été suffisamment clair, mais si vous avez des questions n'hésitez pas, je suis pas nutritionniste ou médecin mais je tenterai d'y répondre au mieux!


GurMaster


----------



## Zulopol (18 Aug 2014)

Gurmaster said:
			
		

> Faut déchirer vos muscles pour une meilleure reconstruction



Salut, c'est sympa de partager ses conseils !
Mais tu dit de s’entraîner chaque jours de la semaine ? à mon gym Il m'on dit pas plus de 3 fois par semaine pour récupérer.


----------



## Gurmaster (18 Aug 2014)

Salut Zulopol, oui 3 jours/semaine pour monsieurs, madames tout le monde...
Mais si tu as un fond de fer de lance 'Spartiate' faut mettre plus que 3 jours/semaine. 

Perso moi il m'a conseillé durant 2h30 à 5 jours/semaine au gym (force brute altères et barre) jamais sur machines assistées.
Et le samedi matin, je fait mon cardio jogging (15 à 20 km) Dimanche au repos. 

Mais tout dépend de chacun, son travail, enfants ou autres...

Moi présentement j'ai arrêté mon travail pour me consacrer à 100% à mon entrainement avant les Forces.
Regarde, dit à ton entraîneur que tu es un vrai Spartiate et que t'en veux plus, il va vite te dire de venir 5 jours/semaine et même te donner des conseils.


----------



## Zulopol (18 Aug 2014)

Par ``Spartiate`` tu veux dire être full motivé et travailler super dur ? Parce que j'ai lu sur le surentraînement plus de 3-4 fois semaines pouvait diminuer ton rendement et nuire à ta progression en plus d'augmenter les risque de blessure.. 

Je suis pas expert mais j'ai suivi les conseils de mon entraîneur.


----------



## Gurmaster (18 Aug 2014)

Oui, spartiate par motivation de mettre les efforts. Et pour ce qui est du surentraînement, si tu fait des séances de plus que 2h30 par jour (sans prendre de poses entre chaque exercice) la oui tu pourrais augmenter les chance de blessure ou voir même nuire à ton entraînement.

Faut le faire intelligemment aussi. Tu fait disons une série de 8 à 12 levées aux altères (tu prend une pause de 1 min 30 sec, pas plus ni moins) c'est ce que les spécialistes recommandent aux bodybuilders et c'est ce que ton corps à besoin entre chaque gros effort pour récupérer. Si ta pause dure trop longtemps, ton corps réagira différemment au prochain effort et ne sera pas aussi efficace. Prendre de l'eau ou jus après chaque effort aussi c'est important. Le reste, tout dépend de chacun! Pour ma part, je fait cette routine depuis quelques mois et c'est pas plus fatigant qu'autre chose, ou même le travail que j'avais avant. Au contraire, je me sent beaucoup mieux et plus en forme!  

PS: Ton alimentation en ai pour la majeure partie - Primordiale.
En gros, tu dois prendre assez de protéines ou favoriser au maximum la regénération de tes muscles. Pour ça, tu devra prendre 6 repas par jour. 3 bons repas avec 3 collations.

EXEMPLE (pour ma part)
- Mon déjeuner: 6 blancs d'oeufs cru avec un litre de lait + 1 shaker Carnivor (protéine de boeuf)
  + 2 toasts au nutella. (nutella parce que tu as besoin d'énergie (glucides) pour commencer ton entraînement.
----- Mon pré-entrainement: push-up, sit-up, course 5-10mins à l'extérieur. ----- Je prend mes capsules XMR + 1285 Muscle.
- Collation au Gym: 1 Barre protéinique à 36g de protéines. (un méchant Boost mais le goût est dégeu)
----- Mon Entraînement au gym: Dépendamment du jour de la semaine je fait travailler un muscle en particulier, 2 muscles maximum par jour.
- Diner: Poissons, Thon, paté, ou pâtes à spagetti ou lasagne sans sauce ni beurre. avec beaucoup de légumes verts: chou, brocoli, fèves etc... + 1 shaker.
- Collation: 1 autre barre protéinique à 36g dégeu. (oui faut souffrir pour être beau) lol
- Souper: viandes rouges: steak en tranche, haché + du poulet + des légumes verts + 1 shaker Carnivor.
----- Post-entraînement pour le lendemain: push-up, sit-up...
- Collation avant de me coucher: fromage blanc sans sucre, mélangé avec de l'eau parce que c'est aussi dégeu mais très nutritif.

Pour toutes les protéines ingérées dans la journée, c'est important de manger beaucoup de choux, du brocoli ou choux de bruxels.
Pourquoi? Parce que plus tu prend des protéines et autre truc que je me rappel pas du nom, plus ton corps va regénérer ta testostérone rapidement. Alors pour empêcher tes glandes surrénales (tes reins) de transformer ton surplus de testostérone en oestrogènes qui lui est celui de la femme, c'est important de la concerver en mangeant beaucoup de légumes verts, surtout le choux et brocoli. Comme ça, ton corps ne manquera jamais de testostérones pour la regénération de tes muscles et ce plus d'une fois par jour, (contrairement à plusieurs entraîneurs non informés pensent ou disent). Si ton corps le permet, tu pourrais même t'entraîner plus de 2h-2h30 par jour. C'est l'apport de testostérones qui est limité et c'est ça qui t'empêche de progresser à l'entrainement. Voila pourquoi prendre beaucoup de protéine, d'eau et de légumes verts par jour!


Voila mes journées en général. Ça l'air compliqué mais après quelques semaines, ont s'y fait vite surtout avec des résultats.


----------



## Gurmaster (4 Sep 2014)

Dernièrement, quelques personnes m'ont demandés en privé des informations concernant mon programme d'entrainement...
Le plus simple (pour répondre à tous du même coup) je vous partage mon Plan en images et au format .Psd (qui est modifiable avec Photoshop)

- Les journées d'entrainement sont répartis pour travailler 2 à 3 muscles en particulier, suivi d'un jour sans les toucher pour les laisser reposer.
- Les cases en rouge 'POIDS' et 'REPS' sont les poids en lbs ou kg que vous utilisez et le nombre de répétitions à chaque série.
- Les SuperSet doivent êtres fait à chaque série. EX: (1 série Développé incliné) et de suite après (1 série Écarté incliné) et recommencez 2 autres fois.
- Les répétitions doivent être de 5 à 10 à chaque série pour la musculation et de 10 à 15 pour l'endurance! ou les 2 de 8 à 12 répétitions.
- Si vous suivez ce plan à chaque étape, je vous garanti des résultats très rapides! Mais c'est un plan 'HARD' et demande beaucoup de détermination.
- J'ai inclus sur mon serveur le fichier .Psd qui est modifiable, si vous voulez changer les exercices et les placer différamment selon vos besoins.
- Tentez à chaque semaine de surpasser vos objectifs en ajoutant de 5 à 10 lbs à chaque fois... Tous en gardant une BONNE alimentation 

Plan d'entrainement:
http://www.start-projects.com/images/training-guide.png

Plan modifiable (Photoshop)
http://www.start-projects.com/images/training-guide.psd


----------



## cryco (4 Sep 2014)

Bonjour, 

Dans ta description de ton programme tu mentionnes que tu travailles 2H30.. est-ce le total par jour ou le total de ta semaine? 
D’expérience, et de tous les entraineurs que j’ai consulté (et des livres dédiés a l’étude du corps en matières sportives), travailler plus qu’une heure en ligne n’est pas conseillé.
Même les culturistes que j’ai travaillé avec ne travaillaient pas plus que 40 minutes, deux fois par jour (les durs faisaient même des siestes entre les deux).
Et a propos du 3 fois par semaine, cela dépends du niveau. Un débutant pourrait faire ça, mais aller jusqu'à  5-6 jours semaine n’est pas un problème tant que le même groupe musculaire n’est  pas sollicité deux jours en ligne. Idéalement, ils sont séparés par deux jours de repos pour les gros groupes (dos/poitrine/jambes) et 1 jour de repos pour petits groupes (bras, épaules, mollets, core).
Maintenant, si ton programme consiste d’un mélange de crossfit et musculation (comme le mien), c’est inévitable que des muscles vont être travaillés deux jours en ligne.
Je m’entraine 6 jours/semaine, mais 2 jours sont réservés au ‘jogging’, deux jours au crossfit  et 3 jours à la musculation (oui, une fois je fais deux choses le même jour  - crossfit à l’heure du lunch et soit la course, soit musculation le soir).
En passant, j’utilise le terme crossift pour indiquer des exercices ‘body weight’ à haute intensité en série, genre 10 push-ups, 10 jump lunge, 12 dips 10 burpies, 15 lying leg raise, et on répète sans arrêt pour 25 minutes.
Il faut bien dormir aussi. L'hormone de croissance (growth hormone) est produite dans le corps majoritairement durant le cycle du sommeil profond. Ne pas dormir assez peut empêcher d'avoir des gains.


----------



## Gurmaster (4 Sep 2014)

Oui, c'est bien 2h30 / jour, c'est certain que ce programme n'est pas conseillé pour 'tous' comme je l'ai mentionné dans un message précédent. TOUT DÉPEND DE SON TRAVAIL, ENFANTS, FAMILLE... etc...
Normalement ceux qui t'on renseigné ou que tu as pue parler comme des culturistes, entraîneurs ou autres, suggère moins, mais sachant qu'il travaille et font probablement d'autres activités entre temps. Mais j'en connais quelques uns qui s'entraine depuis des années et passe autant de temps que moi au gym! 

Moi présentement je me préserve chaque jour, je fou rien en attendant ma Qmb. lol carrément à part m'occuper de mon serveur et sites web. (pas très physique). Mais 2h30 par jour je suis 100% à l'entrainement. Si tu ajoute 1 min 30 sec (DE PAUSE) après chaque série que je fait et aussi 5 mins (DE PAUSE) entre chaque gros exercices je m'entraîne en réalité 1h40 environ!

Et oui dormir est TRÈS important. Au minimum 9h par jour, 10 serait recommandé mais encore la, tous ne peuvent pas toujours se le permettre à cause du travail... etc...
Mais si d'autres sont comme moi en attente absolu de leurs entrée dans l'armée, ce programme est parfait pour aller chercher ce qu'ils ont besoin pour une remise en forme complète!


----------



## cryco (5 Sep 2014)

Chanceux, j'aimerais ça avoir le temps de faire autant d’exercice par jour...
Je me prépare aussi, mais le poste que je veux dans les réserves (officier du génie) ne sera ouvert que l’année prochaine. J'ai postule pour le poste trop tard.
En attendant je fais ce que je peux, vu que je travaille a temps plein et j'ai 2 enfants.


----------



## Gurmaster (5 Sep 2014)

Ouai, dommage pour ton poste. Tu tente ta chance sur un autre ou tu reste avec Off du Génie?


----------



## cryco (5 Sep 2014)

Je vais rester avec génie. L'infanterie est mon deuxième choix et ca m’intéresse presque autant, mais je vais espérer qu'un poste s'ouvre en génie.
De toute façon je vais attendre parcequ’a ma job, ils capotent un peu que j'aurais a prendre 2 mois et 3 mois de congé. 
On a bcp de travail et les ingénieurs qui font ce que je fait sont ultra rares. 
je vais faire un peu comme toi, me préparer en avance, vu que mon cardio n'est pas très bon. J'ai toujours fait des activités intenses mais jamais de la course. 
je suis rendu a 5 km maintenant et ca prends tout mon ptit change.
T'as décidé a 38 d'aller forces regulieres? Tout un changement.


----------



## Gurmaster (5 Sep 2014)

Good! Moi aussi j'aurais ben aimé officier du génie, sinon mon premier choix était pilote, ou officier police militaire. Mais bon, moi pis le bacc on est loin! 
Je trouvais l'attente trop longue et vu que pour le métier de pilote c'étais plein pour les 2 ans à venir, j'ai changé pour Tech Structure vu que je connais bien le domaine et à ce qu'on m'a dit ça serais possible de revenir à mon premier choix dans ma carrière si j'ai un excellent dossier. On verra!

Coté job, haha je me suis pas trop cassé la tête, j'étais superviseur en usine 'Norampac' et j'en avais assez de la routine plate tous les jours. 
Je les avais avisé de mon départ et après quelques semaines ils m'ont pas cru. Je leurs ai dit de se superviser tout seul, sont assez grands! 

PS: Ouai pas facile à 38 de faire ses preuves! Je me remet de 2 bonnes antorses au 2 genoux en plus. lol Rendu à 8 km à course ça commençais à faire mal (beaucoup même) et j'ai continué mes 2 autres km restants. Grosse gaffe, je les ai atomisés!
Mais la ça va mieux. Je devrais être près à tout affronter début novembre


----------



## Gurmaster (6 Sep 2014)

Bonne chance pour mon offre Cryco et pour ta Qmbo.


----------



## cryco (6 Sep 2014)

merci bcp!
Relié au sujet initial, je souffre d'overtraining (merde!). J'ai trop poussé et pas assez dormi toute la semaine. Mon fils viens de commencer la maternelle, réveille a 6h et je n'ai pas adapté. Première leçon lol
Mal à la tête, racke partout, pression un peu haute, fcar (fréquence cardiaque au repos) trop élevée.
bah, frustrant.
2 entorses? ouch, soit prudent avec ça, je connait ça très bien. 
et toi aussi, bonne chance avec qmb.
As tu vu les vidéos sur YouTube? cherche "basic up". Ça donne une idée a quoi s'attendre. il y a deux saisons (c'est le même camps, mais il suivent deux groupes de 4 ou 5 différents).


----------



## Zulopol (6 Sep 2014)

cryco said:
			
		

> As tu vu les vidéos sur YouTube? cherche "basic up". Ça donne une idée a quoi s'attendre. il y a deux saisons (c'est le même camps, mais il suivent deux groupes de 4 ou 5 différents).



Il y a aussi la version ``Basic Up`` francophone

1er Saison (La voie du Succès) : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1G7MLer1G8&list=PLDF598E47DF0862DF
2e Saison (Forces du Futur 2) : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5GH0tnq6uY&list=PL37C1072FE9F939F5


----------



## Gurmaster (7 Sep 2014)

Ouaip, j'ai vu les 2 saisons mais à vrai dire, c'est pas vraiment la ''réalité''
Je connais quelques personnes et amis qui ont joint les Forces depuis quelques années et ce qu'ils montrent c'est seulement le mieux, le plus simple et les formateurs sont tous souriants...
Dans la vraie vie (sans cam) c'est tout autre chose... Je m'attend à beaucoup plus pire que ça en fait!


----------

